# 1911 with no guide rod



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I looked at a 1911 today and it was really nice but when I racked the slide I got a pretty good shock :smt119 no guide rod. I have only one other 1911 and by golly that one has a guide rod. I'm not a 1911 guru and can only tell you what I know about mine. Other 1911's I have handled all had guide rods so whats up? Is this something totally new or are there other 1911's out there without a guide rod as well? I was looking at the Sig Scorpion and it caught me by surprise. Is this something to worry about? Does this make the gun any less reliable, accurate, or reduce the life of the gun in any way? It feels really good in the hand but I don't want to lay that kind of money down on an inferior gun if it makes it that way. I was ready to walk out the door with gun in hand but now it has me wondering. Is it something I should stay away from or just lay down the cash and never look back? Thanks for your help due to the fact i'm still 1911 slow.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if they are selling you a 1911 without a guide rod you should demand at least part of your money back..... because there should be a guide rod, well, not a full length guide rod , but still a shorty....


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry I was just going to try to have this post deleted. It has a two piece guide rod. I'm just used to seeing the full length guide rod like on my other 1911. I told you I was slow on 1911's. Man am I embarresed about this post  . I'll try to be a little more competent in any other questions I ask or areas where I give a reply.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

grey-wolf said:


> Sorry I was just going to try to have this post deleted. It has a two piece guide rod. I'm just used to seeing the full length guide rod like on my other 1911. I told you I was slow on 1911's. Man am I embarresed about this post  . I'll try to be a little more competent in any other questions I ask or areas where I give a reply.


i was typing really fast, hoping to get my smartass reply in before the delete.... WIN!!!!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Hahahahaha!!!


----------

